# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Behandeling Ingegroeide Teennagel

## Marissa_18

Hallo,

Vanmorgen om half 12 ben ik behandeld aan mijn ingegroeide teennagel.. Die prikken waren erg vervelend maar voor de rest viel het mee. Toen ik thuis kwam heb ik meteen pijnstillers genomen..
Alleen mijn vraag is.. voor mijn gevoel heb ik nauwelijks gevoel in mn teen.. beetje tintelingen..
Zit het verband dan te strak of iets?

Bedankt

----------

